# BIOS-Update für AOpen AX6BC



## tombe (18. April 2006)

Hi,

ich habe noch einen ziemlich alten Rechner (Pentium II, 450 MHz) in den ich jetzt eine 80GB Platte eingebaut habe. Da mein BIOS die Platte nicht mit der vollen Größe erkennt (und ich den Rechner dringend benötigt habe) hab ich sie per Jumper auf 32 GB begrenzt und installiert.

Problem 1 : Ich würde gerne ein BIOS-Update machen damit ich die gesamte Kapazität der Platte nutzen kann, hab aber keine Ahnung wie das geht.
Habe ein AOpen Board Typ AX6BC, BIOS-Version 1.00.

Problem 2 : Wenn ich das BIOS-Update mache, bekomme ich dann die volle Kapazität auch ohne Neuinstallation?

Danke an alle

Noch ne Frage. Reicht es aus, wenn ich nur die jetzt aktuelle BIOS-Version aus dem Internet lade Da müßten dann doch alle vorherigen Änderungen enthalten sein oder?


----------

